# Is DTH more preferable over Cable?



## psamurai (Feb 14, 2013)

I have found DTH to be more preferable over cable for the following reasons. If you are going for a Set top box then here’s why you should *NOT* be looking for cable tv Set Top boxes: 
- You will have to buy a Set Top Box from your cable operator, which will be an additional cost. There is no guarantee that you will get your set top box installed in time. They may take days or even maybe a week and sometimes deliberately delay so that they can charge you extra - You will not receive HD set top boxes from your cable operators
- Set top boxes are of inferior quality and they also do not provide warranty. Many have complained about low quality set top boxes in the first phaze of Digitization - Your monthly subscription rates may increase.
- In case your cable operator has been showing pirated movies and unlicensed TV channels, it may no longer be possible for him to do so.
Instead DTH Set Top Boxes will provide:
- Choice of pack with bouquet pricing or pay only for those channels that you select
- TV beyond viewing with value added interactive services, video on demad (VOD) with around 1000 movies and games - DTH service like Tata Sky offers 1 year warranty on set top boxes
- 24*7 Customer service, hasssle free relocation and reliability that surpass local cable operator’s service
- HD picture quality and recording facility which will offer more convenience to viewers
So imo DTH is more preferable over Cable operators. You too can share your views on which set top box is more preferable according to you.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2013)

^^Both(DTH or Cable) has its own advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 15, 2013)

Monthly Subscription charges of DTH providers are always higher then of Cable thats the biggest disadvantage. However if you don't want to compromise with the clarity then DTH is always good for you...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2013)

^^Correctly mentioned,but Cable also provides much enhanced clarity compared to what was previously before.It is the *digitization *process of signals which imparts clarity and quality.Moreover Cable operators are providing moderately good Set Top boxes to subscribers,than what when there was an initial rush.
I got a *CISCO 3410DVB* set-top box from my local cable operator(under Manthan Broadband Services Pvt. Ltd.),which can't be rejected as a crapware also.It may be a mediocre set-top box,but can' be thrown away at a price of Rs.1,000/- charge which my local cable operator took.
I am getting* 286 channels* at a subscription of Rs.150/- per month.What else do I need?
When there are rain or storm or harsh weather conditions,the DTH signal suffers to some extent.This has no effect/issue on cable network.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2013)

the main advantage of DTH compared to digital cable is only one & that is its reach.digital cable comes nowhere near DTH when it comes to areas covered.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2013)

Friend whitestar, that's *true advantage* no one can deny.
Absolutely correctly  remarked.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2013)

I want to switch to DTH but the charge they ask for what they provide is high to me. Atm I am using some set top box of my local cable and I must say the picture quality is pathetic, I like the picture in normal cable than it! But then again I pay only Rs.180 p.m for it, where if I switch to Videocon or Tata Sky or Dish TV I will have to pay ~Rs.400 to have the channels I want to see. Still they should reduce their rates! And I never understood why am I forced to take some crap regional garbage's when practically I never see them, not even by mistake!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 16, 2013)

^^not all regional programmes are garbage or crap,though it's a personal taste and subjective issue/choice.
Even some international programmes(some cartoon channels,world wrestling bull sh!t actions channels a.k.a WWE and some particular dull/insipid movie channels) are worthless to watch/view.
Of course DTH providers gives a package (bouquet) of channels according to viewers choice,still some garbage is also present there.Regarding HD view and picture clarity,obviously DTH is ahead,but not eons or light years ahead than cable at present.
Local cable Tech. has also come a long way,than previous generations "CAS" systems,those of which were deployed a few years ago across various metro cities of India.


----------



## Minion (Feb 16, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I want to switch to DTH but the charge they ask for what they provide is high to me. Atm I am using some set top box of my local cable and I must say the picture quality is pathetic, I like the picture in normal cable than it! But then again I pay only Rs.180 p.m for it, where if I switch to Videocon or Tata Sky or Dish TV I will have to pay ~Rs.400 to have the channels I want to see. Still they should reduce their rates! And I never understood why am I forced to take some crap regional garbage's when practically I never see them, not even by mistake!



Videocon DTH is cheap just 200 per month for non HD channel.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2013)

Could you elaborate? Just checked their site yesterday, and for 200 rs I won't even get all the sports channels.


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2013)

^^you are using normal d2h or HD?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone here know what resolution tata sky gives ( non-HD)?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2013)

Minion said:


> ^^you are using normal d2h or HD?


I'm using Cable, so non HD of course.
And I'm also talking/asking about non HD Videocon.


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2013)

for non HD it cost you 200 pm.
LINK
D2H Channel Packages | Super Gold Pack | DTH Packages | Videocon D2H
you can add sports package to it which doesn't cost more than 50.PQ is very good as compared to cable so it is fully worth to spend extra.
LINK
Videocon D2H Packages | DTH Package | DTH Addons | DTH Price | D2H Recharge


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2013)

I've seen that. It's tricky, just like Dish TV and Tata Sky.
If I add sports pack, Rs.50 (and just three channels)
To watch UCL I need Ten channels which is additional Rs.34.
Then I need to add movies pack, which is Rs.60 (excluding Movies Now, Zee Cafe, AXN) Lol
And I need 2 business channels as well, and the cost of it is Rs.28.
Good, so it's Rs.200+50+34+60+28= Rs.372. I left total music stuffs  and Zee Cafe, AXN!
And that Gold pack has 227 channels, outta which, includes Punjabi, Bhojpuri, Tamil, Telegu, Malayalam, Kanara, Marathi, Gujrati, Urdu etc, which adds up around 85 crap channels (no offense to anyone, but any regional channel is crap to me, including Bengali).
Where am I living again?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 18, 2013)

I have both Cable and Videocon DTH, and i'd take Cable over DTH only because of the  (Huge ) Price difference.

At Rs 200, Cable gives me 200+ channels (mostly unnecessary regional  ones , but still ), which would cost me atleast around Rs 350+ on Videocon.

Rs 200 Videocon has neither sports channels ( I have Rs 265 subscription ), And i've to pay even more for English News cHannels, and even more for English Movie CHannels

There is noticable difference in picture quality, but i can live with that, i have watched very porr quality analog cable for the last 12 years ( I had hooked and extended the cable line to my room, crudely joining cables , didn't using splitter, video quality had not of noise, the channels at the end were unwatchable )


----------

